# Engine Plans For A Newbie.



## ToxicAvenger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello fellow Machinist,
As the title states, I am a newbie to this site a also to making model engines.
I am 18 and I am attending my first semester in community college and I am very interested in engines and how they work and I was hoping maybe some of you could provide me with some direction or plans to get started in making engines !


      Thanks for your time! -Nathan


----------



## chuck foster (Oct 25, 2011)

hi Nathan.............welcome to this fine forum ;D

if you let us know what kind of engine you would like (steam, i.c. ) then we can suggest a set of plans.

you might want to post a short introduction and tell us about your self in the welcome section ( i think ??? )


chuck


----------



## ToxicAvenger (Oct 25, 2011)

sorry I forgot to clarify . I was thinking maybe a stirling or steam engine. An internal combustion seems a little too hard but i am motivated and excited to start, so pretty much anything someone would recommend for a novice.

yea I think ill do that right now


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nat Where are you located at .And what tools do you have.Thanks and welcome dale


----------



## ToxicAvenger (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm located in Dallas, TX. I have barley any tools, consisting of an electric handheld drill, a soldering iron, and screwdrivers flatheads etc. etc. just toolbox tools like that. I was in a Theater Tech class last year so i also have access to power tools like circular saw, band saw, table saw and jig saws. Is there a model engine that could be made mostly out of wood rather than metal?


----------



## Longboy (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes there is! You can find many web entrys for "tin can Stirling" on the internet.


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 26, 2011)

Have a look at these sites:

http://www.boydhouse.com/stirling/
http://www.midnightkite.com/index.aspx?URL=Stirling

This is the site i made mine from.
Great plans and very easy to make!
He also has a beam engine that looks quite cool!
http://sites.google.com/site/reukpower/can-stirling/make-a-coke-can-stirling-engine

Andrew


----------



## ToxicAvenger (Oct 26, 2011)

Alright so I've decided im going to make a soda can stirling engine, it seems simple enough and looks cool 8). 
Im going to need to take a trip to a Home Depot to buy epoxy and some of the other things i will need.
Any ideas where i could get the Electrical terminal blocks as seen here? ---> (http://sites.google.com/site/reukpower/can-stirling/make-a-coke-can-stirling-engine)
Could I use something besides those terminal blocks?


----------



## Paulsv (Oct 26, 2011)

You might check to see what resources your college has available. Some community colleges have very nice machine shops available for students to use.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh cool I never thought about that! Ill check tomorrow. If I find that I can use the machine shop, what would a good beginner engine I could make with a machine shop?


----------



## JackBat (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.lineymachine.com/lineythimblekit-p-2700.html?osCsid=68511d7760e436f94d47d3ce601c22a0
This was my first engine project(machining required).


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 28, 2011)

ToxicAvenger  said:
			
		

> Oh cool I never thought about that! Ill check tomorrow. If I find that I can use the machine shop, what would a good beginner engine I could make with a machine shop?


Any of the Elmer's Engines would be a good starter project, or some of the PM research ones.
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## limewood (Nov 3, 2011)

Returning to the topic of a wooden engine, have you seen woodgears.ca ?

Have a look at http://woodgears.ca/air_engine/index.html

The guy who runs the site has a number of wooden mechanisms and contraptions.
His marble machines are worth a look too.


----------

